# Me podrías prestar tu auto esta noche? Te lo alquilo!



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Alguien me podría talvez echar una mano con esta frase?

Entre dos amigos: 
A:Me podrías prestar tu auto esta noche?
B:No, pero dame 100 dólares y te lo alquilo!

Me gustaría expresar ( y entender la diferencia entre estos verbos )

Würdest du mir dein Auto heute Abend leihen?
Nein, aber ich verleihe es dir für 100 Dollars.

Por favor corrijan mis errores y muchas gracias por sus sugerencias.


----------



## elroy

Nein, aber ich *vermiete* es dir für 100 *Dollar*.


----------



## Oceanboy

Gracias, elroy por tu pronta respuesta, pero que hay con „verleihen“?
Es incorrecto usarlo en este sentido?

Gracias


----------



## elroy

Oceanboy said:


> Es incorrecto usarlo en este sentido?


 Que yo sepa, sí, porque no significa “alquilar” sino “otorgar”.


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> Würdest du mir dein Auto heute Abend leihen?
> _*Nein, aber ich verleihe es dir für 100 Dollars. *_



_*otorgar :*_
einen Preis _*"verleihen"*_

Würdest du mir dein Auto heute Abend _*"leihen" ?*_
Nein, denn generell_* "verleihe"(alquilar)*_ ich mein Auto nie, aber ich "*vermiete"* es dir für 100 Dollar.
Nein, aber für 100 Dollar kannst du es *"mieten"*

Man kann sich ein Auto auch *"auch ausleihen" !*

Saludos


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> _*"verleihe"(alquilar)*_


 D.h. „verleihen“ kann auch „vermieten“ bedeuten?


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> D.h. „verleihen“ kann auch „vermieten“ bedeuten?



_*Nein,*_ ein Auto _*"verleihen"*_ bedeutet, dass du mir dein Auto _*"leihst"*_, OHNE dafür Geld zu verlangen, wogegen _*"vermieten"*_ voraussetzt, dass ich dafür etwas bezahlen muss !

_*verleihen (gegen einen Betrag) *_
alquilar_* 

verleihen (ausleihen) *_
prestar


----------



## Oceanboy

?


----------



## bwprius

A:Me podrías prestar tu auto esta noche?
B:No, pero dame 100 dólares y te lo alquilo!

No sé qué quiere decir la interrogación de oceanboy ...

En cualquier caso, la traducción del diálogo también podría ser:

A: Könntest du mir heute Abed dein Auto leihen?
B: Nein, aber für 100 Dollar kann ich es dir vermieten.xxxxxxxxB: Nein, aber wenn du mir 100 Dollar gibst, vermiete ich es dir.


----------



## Oceanboy

Si entendí bien, entonces sería :
Kannst du mir bitte dein Aute leihen?
Me puedes prestar tu auto?
Nein, ich VERLEIHE mein Auto nie:  No, yo nunca PRESTO mi auto.
Aber für 100 Dollar kann ich es dir VERMIETEN : pero por 100 dólares te lo puedo alquilar.

En resumen: 
LEIHEN y VERLEIHEN son sinónimos !
En español hay una clara diferencia entre prestar y alquilar sin ambigüedades !
Ya sea prestar algo o alquilarlo son dos cosas completamente diferentes.

MIETEN y VERMIETEN son sinónimos y ambos significan ALQUILAR.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas y sugerencias ahora si está claro!


----------



## Alemanita

Bueno, no sé si te quedó bien claro porque sigues diciendo que en castellano prestar y alquilar son dos cosas diferentes, insinuando que en alemán no es así ...
Leihen es pedir prestado y verleihen es prestar algo a alguien.
Si le pido prestado el coche a mi hermano: Ich leihe mir das Auto von meinem Bruder.
Si le presto el coche a mi hermano: Ich verleihe meinem Bruder mein Auto. Ich verleihe mein Auto an meinen Bruder.

El mismo cuento con mieten y vermieten:
Ich miete ein Auto vom Autovermieter Herzilein.
Herzilein vermietet mir ein Auto zu günstigen Konditionen.
Un saludo.


----------



## Oceanboy

Ok gracias.


----------



## Tonerl

Ich verleihe meinem Bruder mein Auto

Ich _*"leihe" *_meinem Bruder mein Auto.

Ich _*"verleihe"*_ mein Auto_* "an"*_ meinen Bruder

_*Pobre de tí! 
En fin, no sé si te ha servido de algo o si sólo te hemos liado más. *_


----------



## anahiseri

Alemanita said:


> Leihen es pedir prestado y verleihen es prestar algo a alguien.


No, las dos palabras significan prestar, normalmente sin dinero por medio, aunque a veces puede ser por dinero, es decir alquilar.
Es verdad que es muy lioso porque con mieten y vermieten sí cambia el significado: mieten es usar a cambio de dar dinero, vermieten es ceder recibiendo dinero. Y en español se usa "alquilar" para dos cosas distintas) Resumen:
leihen = verleihen  PRESTAR
mieten = ALQUILAR (usar pagando) (se usa como "kaufen", comprar)
vermieten = ALQUILAR (ceder a cambio de dinero) (se usa como "verkaufen", vender)
otros compañeros han puesto ejemplos para ver la sintaxis. Pero los más importante es tener claro el sentido de cada verbo.


----------



## anahiseri

Oceanboy said:


> MIETEN y VERMIETEN son sinónimos y ambos significan ALQUILAR.


ambos significan ALQUILAR, pero ¡ALQUILAR significa dos cosas distintas! Luego MIETEN y VERMIETEN no son sinónimos, es como KAUFEN y VERKAUFEN, comprar y vender.


----------

